# Living in Paphos



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all

I am looking to move to Cyprus in the Paphos area in the next 6 weeks. I have had some good advice already from people on this great forum but was hoping (greedily) for some more please.

I don't think I will be able to get a job within an accounting position which is mainly what i do over here in the UK so am looking for any type of work really including bar work, restaurants, nanny work.

I have been reading lately about "seedy Paphos" and am wondering if this is a true perception of the place. As I'll be travelling on my own, I'd like your opinions of the place. I may not settle in that particular town but will definitely be going there first of all.

I'm hoping to book a hotel for the first couple of weeks and then maybe house-share. Does anyone know if this is widely available in that area?

Hope someone can help. I'm not sure how to IM either on here so any tips would be helpful.

Many thanks
Jilly


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I wouldn't exclude accounting. Depending on qualifications it's very highly on demand here. If you want to stay in paphos I'm not sure but in Limassol or Nicosia definately.


----------



## ZFour (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, Paphos is not an easy place to live and work and it's just getting harder and harder (especially in the tourist industry). 

Are you dead set on Paphos or could you opt for Limassol? There would be more options available in Limassol for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking to move to Cyprus in the Paphos area in the next 6 weeks. I have had some good advice already from people on this great forum but was hoping (greedily) for some more please.
> 
> ...



I have never heard Paphos described as seedy. 
I have lived here for almost 5 years and love it and find it hard to imagine how anyone can describe it as seedy.
However I am sure there are certain areas like everywhere else where the drunks and yobs hang out. 
Bar street is one area I wouldn't go to as the sight of some holidaymaker or time share tout falling over drunk is not my idea of a good night out

As for house sharing I do know that a lot of that does go on in Paphos. Many people who are renting will take room mates to help pay the bills.

Veronica


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

ZFour said:


> Hi, Paphos is not an easy place to live and work and it's just getting harder and harder (especially in the tourist industry).
> 
> Are you dead set on Paphos or could you opt for Limassol? There would be more options available in Limassol for you.


Hi - thanks for your reply. No I'm not dead set on Paphos, I just thought I would start there to see how things went. I was really trying to stay away from Ayia Napa and the party side of things, if you know what I mean.

I'll have a look at Limassol and see what I can find out.

Many thanks Jilly


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

theresoon said:


> I wouldn't exclude accounting. Depending on qualifications it's very highly on demand here. If you want to stay in paphos I'm not sure but in Limassol or Nicosia definately.


Hi - I think I will probably have to have a look when I get there. I might try some agencies to see if they have anything on their books regarding accountancy. It would be preferable to do that type of work really as that's what I'm good at.

Many thanks 
Jilly


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Jilly,

I live in Kissonerga which is very close to Paphos and I haven't heard or seen any of the seedy side either! There are a couple of strip clubs but I'd say there are a lot more of those in Limassol, probably because it's bigger. 

Certainly work to your strengths and try to use your qualifications. There's a surplus of people going after the tourist industry jobs which are very low paid. Professionals are well regarded and there should be something available.

The house and flat shares are usually advertised in the local paper, get in touch when you get here and I'll try to help.


----------

